# Pics of audio systems w/a relocated radiator



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am relocating my radiator this week/weekend and my next project is to put some sound on the bike. I know you can just extend the midsection of the pip to wrap around the radiator, but I was wondering if any of you guys may have some pics of your setup so I could get some ideas on how to do something a little different. Thanks guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you could do separate tubes... one on each side


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

I thought about that, one person suggested mounting the amp in a tube where the stock radiator used to be but im worried about it being submerged underwater and possibly finding a leak and shorting everything out


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

As many people I have seen do it with the amp in the stock location, I think you would be alright.... Those "caps" on the end of the PVC are really tight.. And remember, SILICONE is definantly your friend.. Dont be afraid to go overboard with the silicone.. 
Everybody thinks I'm crazy, but I could own stock in silicone, as much of it s I buy....


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like I may go with that plan. Im with you TorkMonster on the silicone, i rather over do it and seal it up then halfway do it and have to have the motor or something rebuilt.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be building one soon but it might be a couple of weeks. I build my own fiberglass boxes. I'm going to do 2 seperate boxes for my brute, one on each side of the radiator.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well im either goin to do a split tube system or do what head was talkin bout.


----------

